# Dove Season



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I cant wait! Dove season in kentucky starts tomarrow!!! September 1st... Got some shells and i'm ready!

Is anyone else going to go?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine starts saturday. But rabbit season starts tomorrow


----------



## Likeapickle (Apr 19, 2011)

Ours starts Saturday as well and I'm pretty excited too!! Ready to shoot some birds! And on the pluss side the LSU game is Saturday!!! Ready to see them ducks go down as well!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dove huntin is probably my favorite bird to hunt, We got a new dog and im hopin shell be good for it.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

im so exited got my dove vest and a 100 12 ga rounds and 100 20 ga and my season starts sat . urban archery deer in the morning dove in the afternoon


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

dove starts tomorrow for me. I dont know if I will go. not much places to hunt anymore.


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

dove starts tomorrow for me also... i got shells, and when i get off work. im heading out. good luck to you guys that are going tomorrow!


----------



## bpitt (May 22, 2011)

dove day starts saturday for me but might not shoot to many because i had surgery last thursday on my growth plate and will still be in a sling and brace


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lucky, Texas South Zone dove doesnt start till the middle of september.


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Starts the first for us too, but I wont be able to get out there until Sat. Got a few nice sunflower and wheat fields to try out. Dove hunting is always a lot of fun if your in the birds, not so much if not.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Starts Thursday for us and I can't wait to get some!


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

starts tomorrow and will be at it all weekend and especially monday because its labor day and we dont have school!!!!


----------



## shepmankev (Sep 17, 2010)

Starts here tomorrow and I usually go opening day but today it was 102 so i don't know bout this year.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> Mine starts saturday. But rabbit season starts tomorrow


Your kidding in Kentucky it starts the 1st of november im a big rabbit hunter.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> dove starts tomorrow for me. I dont know if I will go. not much places to hunt anymore.


ben ive tried where i can in our area and i shoot more of my neighbor birdfeeder


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

did any body have any luck today in the dove feilds


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

deerhunter 13 said:


> did any body have any luck today in the dove feilds


Never went. Had school and then a football scrimage and just got home and its dark, so I'm gonna get some either Friday or this weekend. I always see like 1000000000 on the country roads.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

cant wait as soon as it turns 12 im gonna put some shells in new remington 887 and blast some doves


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Just gotta get some shells and get the yard and house cleaned up.


----------



## shepmankev (Sep 17, 2010)

I went out opening evening behind my place just to get my dog out. Shot 7 and decided that was enough in the 100+ heat.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going this evening in about an hour. I'll let ya'll know how I do!


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Just enjoyed some of my spoils from Thursdays shoot.

Grilled pineapple and habanero (home grown scotch bonnets to be exact) bacon wrapped dove and some fresh brussel sprouts i picked up at a farmers market this morning. Washed down with some ice cold beer. For dessert a Tatuaje fausto corona gorda (nicaraguan puro cigar). Life is good.


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

deerhunter 13 said:


> did any body have any luck today in the dove feilds


Thursday here in KY 14 of us limited in 2 hours. Field was pretty hot.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Seen a lot shot twice missed once. And killed rabbit


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

went out tonight i got 3 and my buddy got 1. i went through 9 shells he went through 20. it was just to windy today or we would have seen more. going out again in the morning before church hope to get more.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

gunner77 said:


> Your kidding in Kentucky it starts the 1st of november im a big rabbit hunter.


Dang. That sucks.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

i went out yesterday after noon and killed 7 they just werent flyin it was to hot but i think they will bee tomarrow ill let yall know how i do


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Killed 4 yesturday


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going Monday and there are tons of birds!!


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i went out again this morning and and got 6 and my buddy got 6. it was a good morning and we plan to be at it tomorrow morning also


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I went out thursday and killed 10 and on friday I killed my limit in 2 hours.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Went out today and shot 1 with my new Browning Citori white lightning (my dad and I won it in a contest last year and it's hardly been used). It's been a while since I shot clays so I was a little rusty. First time out and first bird!


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

i went out this afternoon after the shooting range but we only stayed for like 30 mins and it started to poor down rain so i only shot two


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

shot 3 this evening.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

for some reason we had a bad morning this morning and only got 2


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

What are you guys running for chokes? I was using a skeet in my bottom barrel and a modified in the top. 

I might replace the skeet with a full because I seemed to get a lot of longer shots than I was expecting.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I am currently using a modified, but I'm thinking about putting a full choke in because I have also had a lot of farther shots that Are hard to get with the modified.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I went tonight and didn't see a thing.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm using improved clinder


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i use a modified skeet i think im not sure though


----------

